# 2015 IBC changes



## cda (Mar 28, 2016)

http://www.nmhc.org/uploadedFiles/Articles/Analysis_and_Guidance/2015%20ICC%20Important%20Changes%20FINAL.pdf


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2016)

http://www.sfpe-asa.org/Resources/Meeting%20Handouts/2014-09%20IBC-IFC%202015%20Key%20Changes.pdf


----------

